# Quale (a)schell  usi?  E perche?

## Danilo

Sono curioso di sapere quale shell usano i gentoo-dipendenti  :Wink: 

Ci ho fatto caso solo stamattina: la Mandrake usa la tcsh di default, gentoo invece ti setta o meglio mi ha settato/gli ho permesso di settare, vabbuo' avit' capit'...  :Razz: 

Credevo che la tcsh fosse quella più evoluta anche se non ho avuto mai problemi a switchare tra l'una e l'altra.

Ed il resto della comunità invece?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Uso bash perche' ho sempre utilizzato questa e sono comodo. Mi trovo smarrito quando passo a un tcsh.

----------

## randomaze

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Sono curioso di sapere quale shell usano i gentoo-dipendenti 
> 
> Ci ho fatto caso solo stamattina: la Mandrake usa la tcsh di default, gentoo invece ti setta o meglio mi ha settato/gli ho permesso di settare, vabbuo' avit' capit'... 
> 
> Credevo che la tcsh fosse quella più evoluta anche se non ho avuto mai problemi a switchare tra l'una e l'altra.
> ...

 

bash.

C'era un periodo in cui alternavo con la tcsh ma oramai sono stabile sulla bash.

Perché? Perché in generale é il default su Linux (e, in materia di shell preferisco i default, su solaris uso la ksh), perché é versatile... bella colorata...

EDIT: Per la voce "altra" ci sarebebbe la "ash", minimale e usata in alcune micro distribuzioni  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

bash, perche':

- il primo amore non si scorda mai

- finche' non ho imparato a memoria la guida Advanced Bash Programming, non mollo

- l'ha scritta Richard, e io mi fido

- e' diventata standard, senza bisogno che qualcuno ce la imponesse

- e' "nata due volte" si vede che era proprio buona  :Wink: 

- sono fatti miei !

 :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## Ginko

Bourne Shell, solo Bourne Shell e tutta la vita Bourne Shell per ogni script.

Bourne Again Shell per il resto  :Wink: 

--Gianluca

----------

## alexerre

BASH xke' la uso spesso per programmare e mi ci trovo bene   :Cool: 

----------

## Sasdo

ehm ... non lo so... come lo scopro?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gaffiere

BASH!  :Smile: 

 :Arrow:  perchè mi ci trovo bene

 :Arrow:  non la so' usare quasi per niente, ed è meglio imparare una cosa alla volta

 :Arrow:  varie   :Cool: 

see ya

----------

## randomaze

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> ehm ... non lo so... come lo scopro?
> 
> 

 

```

#ps | grep sh$

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> ehm ... non lo so... come lo scopro?
> 
> 

 

Se hai seguito la guida all'installazione passo per passo puo' essere solo bash.

----------

## Sasdo

quote]

Se hai seguito la guida all'installazione passo per passo puo' essere solo bash.[/quote]

Allora voto bash!

perchè mi ci trovo bene!

e perchè non saprei cambiarla!!

=)

----------

## Danilo

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> Allora voto bash!
> 
> perchè mi ci trovo bene!
> 
> e perchè non saprei cambiarla!!
> ...

 

STRALOL

 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

----------

## mtto

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> Allora voto bash!
> 
> perchè mi ci trovo bene!
> 
> e perchè non saprei cambiarla!!

 

Troooooooooppo giusto!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Vale anche per me, eh eh!

----------

## Sparker

Bash, perchè la adoro.

Prima o poi devo installarmi cygwin per avere bash anche sotto Windows.

----------

## silian87

Bash

Perche' ho fatto di quegli scriptini, che neanche in C++ riuscivo a fare di meglio! 

 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

Naturalmente bash!

Ragioni:

- nelle parole di un altro: il primo amore non si scorda mai!   :Wink: 

- ormai lo so usare e scrivere scripts così bene che sarebbe un peccato buttare tutto via.

- ametto che sono stato tentato da zsh (strano che non c'e' come opzione nel poll) perchè pur essendo molto simile a bash è anche molto più flessibile. Però mi sono subito reso conto che per sfruttare la flessibilità dovrei sudare non poco e poi finirei con un profilo molto simile al mio bash... e quindi sono rimasto fedele a quest'ultimo

----------

## Allanon

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> quote]
> 
> Se hai seguito la guida all'installazione passo per passo puo' essere solo bash.

 

Allora voto bash!

perchè mi ci trovo bene!

e perchè non saprei cambiarla!!

=)[/quote]

Concordo   :Laughing: 

Inoltre visto che è la più utilizzata si riescono a trovare maggiori info e documentazione.

----------

## Danilo

 *KiTaSuMbA wrote:*   

> Naturalmente bash!
> 
> - ametto che sono stato tentato da zsh (strano che non c'e' come opzione 

 

 :Embarassed:   emh ti arrabbi se ti dico che ne avevo dimenticato l'esistenza?  :Embarassed: 

Mi sembra di averne sentito parlare l'ultima volta prima di cominciare a lavorare sotto unix  :Sad: 

Ho messo "altro" proprio per prevedere qualche mia dimenticanza.

----------

## shev

Bash.

Motivo: pigrizia. Quella mi son trovato e quella mi tengo  :Razz: 

Concordo con chi diceva che solitamente tiene la shell di default, adotto la stessa strategia. Nel caso della bash poi è tanto diffusa e ci sono tante di quelle guide che non è certo una cattiva scelta.

Piccola "chicca": anche Mac OS X ha abbandonato la tcsh in favore della bash, il default da Panther in poi. Sarà un caso?  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Piccola "chicca": anche Mac OS X ha abbandonato la tcsh in favore della bash, il default da Panther in poi. Sarà un caso? 

 

I Macchisti come la hanno presa? 

P.S. Chi é che usa la sh di default?

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> I Macchisti come la hanno presa?

 

"Uh? La shell? Quale, quella della benzina?"

 :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, di mac user che usino la shell ne conosco pochi, ma è pur vero che conosco anche pochi utenti mac.

Di certo almeno uno che ne fa un'uso intenso c'è... perchè guardi me?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> P.S. Chi é che usa la sh di default?

 

Cioè?

----------

## b10m

bash perche' la trovo come standard su la maggiorparte delle distro.

ps: io su mdk avevo la bash come default...

----------

## r_howie

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Bash.
> 
> Motivo: pigrizia. Quella mi son trovato e quella mi tengo 
> 
> 

 

Mi associo.

----------

## randomaze

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   P.S. Chi é che usa la sh di default? 
> 
> Cioè?

 

Ci sono stati due voti per la sh standard (la Bourne e basta, per intenderci  :Wink:  )... mi chiedevo se erano errori oppure é effettivamente usata  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

In tema di shell segnalo questo breve (ma interessante) tutorial destinato a preparare la squadra italiana che parteciperà alle olimipiadi (di Informatica, ovviamente!): http://ioi.dsi.unimi.it/linux.php

----------

## paman

Bash. Perchè cambiare?

(qualcuno apra un poll sugli editor )  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ginko

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ci sono stati due voti per la sh standard (la Bourne e basta, per intenderci  )... mi chiedevo se erano errori oppure é effettivamente usata 

 

Il mio era uno dei due voti. Uso sh per ogni Shell script (anche su linux) e sui server Solaris su cui lavoro.

--Gianluca

----------

## FreeManAtomic

Fino ad oggi bash, ma ormai mi sono innamorato di zsh... troppo avanti rispetto a bash per flessibilità  :Cool: 

E' poi poter entrare nelle cartelle senza fare CD mi gasa come un riccio che si fa una spazzola  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Approposito se qualcuno ha da passarmi qualche linketto in italiano  :Smile: 

----------

## SonOfTheStage

Sempre e solo bash.  :Cool: 

----------

## neryo

per me bash equivale a linux..  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> - finche' non ho imparato a memoria la guida Advanced Bash Programming, non mollo
> 
> 

 

 :Smile: 

ma io nn ho potuto votare (serviva? )  :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

 *SonOfTheStage wrote:*   

> Sempre e solo bash. 

 

IDEM

----------

## Cazzantonio

ho sempre usato solo bash, tanto che non saprei dirti la differenza che esiste con shell differenti...  :Rolling Eyes: 

che cambia nelle altre shell? 

P.S. siccome sono a favore della possibilità di scelta mi piace che ci siano tante shell disponibili... ma sono troppo pigro per provarle  :Wink: 

----------

## Guglie

io finora ho sempre usato bash, ma dopo aver letto una guida su zsh mi è venuta voglia di provarla: quando avrò tempo vedrò di strusarci un po' dietro

nessuno di voi l'ha mai usata?   :Wink: 

----------

## Occasus

io generalmente mi adatto ad usare la prima shell che mi capita, soprattutto perché eseguo comandi semplici, quindi non noto differenze.

di conseguenza uso la bash, però devo sottolineare che durante l'uso preferisco la zsh (l'ho provata con system rescue cd)

----------

## neryo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> ho sempre usato solo bash, tanto che non saprei dirti la differenza che esiste con shell differenti... 
> 
> che cambia nelle altre shell? 

 

 *Quote:*   

>     * Bourne shell (sh)
> 
>       E' la shell originale di UNIX, scritta da Steve Bourn dei Bell Labs. Disponibile su tutti i sistemi UNIX, non possiede le agevolazioni interattive fornite da shell piu' recenti come C e Korn. La Bourne shell fornisce un semplice linguaggio per la sua programmazione.
> 
>     * C shell (csh)
> ...

 

----------

